# Please I.d My Piranha



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

I think it's a rhom. Very bad pics. But ill let the experts go on this one.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

serrasalmus rhombeus


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

how come no red eyes?? and how much would you pay for him in petstore? i just got him i just wanna c if i got riped off! thanks for your help


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks like a fine specimen!...His red eyes will show eventually..







...the price?..it depends on how big he is and how he looks in the store...hard to say what LFS would charge...Some are cheap, others are expensive!..


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

Thank you soo much ! you've been ALOT! of help


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Most likely a rhom but just to be a 100% sure maybe you should submit a clearer pic.


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

ok i will submitt a clearer pic when i get one! One more question i have a 55 gallon tank wit a Ac70 filter is that ok i just have that one 4" rhom in there


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Jenny89 said:


> ok i will submitt a clearer pic when i get one! One more question i have a 55 gallon tank wit a Ac70 filter is that ok i just have that one 4" rhom in there


I would get another AC-70!...







....That would be perfect!...I have a 55'er with a 6.5 - 7 inch Manny and it has two AC-110's on it!...I've got another 55 gallon setup which is almost done cycling and on that one I have two AC-70's!...I just use the sponge and then fill to the top with biomax..That is all you need..Carbon really isn't necessary.


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

I ended up get a ac110 to go wit my ac70! Thanks for ur help


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Jenny89 said:


> I ended up get a ac110 to go wit my ac70! Thanks for ur help


Excellent choice!..


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

Do rhoms eat pellets cuz mine ate frozen shimp frozen krill but when i put pellets he wouldent eat them I got him from dragon aquarium in mississauga i dunt kno wut they feed him there so just wounder thanks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, you can try and feed him pellets...It might be difficult though...rhoms can be very stubborn when it comes to non-live...Personally, I would feed him silversides or smelt!..


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

Im scared to feed him live wounder if they have disease? and can u get these fish at the grocery store?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I've always done live...It's no secret how I feel about it...I think the whole disease/parasite thing is blown way out of proportion...I've never had those kinds of problems in all my years of fish keeping and all of my piranhas have grown to be healthy and aggressive!...but it is much easier and cheaper to get them off live if you can...Smelt you can get at your local grocery store if they carry it...Silversides you can get at your local bait and tackle shop!..Also do some nightcrawlers and bloodworms (the large kind..the ones that are like 6 inches long and pencil thick, not the frozen cubes)..you won't be disappointed!..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Da said:


> yes, you can try and feed him pellets...It might be difficult though...rhoms can be very stubborn when it comes to non-live...Personally, I would feed him silversides or smelt!..


Go easy on the smelts though.


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

How come? Ja eh and he keeps looking at his reflection from the sides of the tank is it pissing him off or dose he like it?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Smelts are really oily fish.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That is true, Ja'eh but you can also say the same thing about silversides and salmon...but most of the time with smelt, they already come packaged and cleaned!..so that greatly reduces the "oily" content...Same with silversides, once you thaw them and rinse them with cold water, they are good to go!..







...and smelt and silversides both are loaded with omega 3, protein, calcium, etc. which is vital for piranhas growth and health..Just like anything else, do your weekly water changes and keep your parameters in check, and everything else should be fine.


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

what bout my secound question?? lol he keeps looking at hs refletion in the sides of the tank is it pissing him off or dose he like it?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Jenny89 said:


> what bout my secound question?? lol he keeps looking at hs refletion in the sides of the tank is it pissing him off or dose he like it?


All piranhas do this, especially serra's...they see their reflection in the glass and they go nuts!...and yes, it pisses them off because they are solo specimens and don't like any tank mates whatsoever...it might stress them out to a certain degree but this behavior is indeed normal...No need to worry about it!..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Da Man is right about that and most likely in time this behavior will decrease to the point where it will be almost non existent so you don't have to worry about it. I find this behavior to be really bad with mannys when you first introduce them to a new tank but in time it does go away and mannys are really sensitive to stress.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That is exactly right Ja'eh...My Manny did the same exact thing...as have some of my other rhoms from the past...I know it stresses them out to some degree but not to the point where it kills them...at least I haven't seen any casualties from this type of behavior...but I was more concerned with the Manny considering how they don't handle stress to well..but as you mentioned, most of the time it goes away when the specimen becomes acclimated to the tank!..


----------

